# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  Aao kuch accha banaye..

## Sakshya2

Yaha mai aapko kuch bohot acche khan paan k recipes bataungi. Kripya sb apne vichar daaliyega.

Dhanyawad.

----------


## Sakshya2

*भिन्डी की सब्जी*


प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
10 Mins

पकाने का समय
20 Mins

हिस्से
4 servings


*भिन्डी की सब्जी की परिचय*



भिन्डी की सब्जी ज़्यादातर गर्मियों में बनती है ।यह सब्जी हर उम्र के लोगों को अधिकतर पसंद आती है ।यह रोटी ,पूरी ,पराँठा आदि सभी के साथ अच्छी लगती है।


*भिन्डी की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*



सर्वप्रथम भिन्डी को धोकर साफ़ कपड़े से पोंछ लें ।प्याज को बारीक बारीक काट लें ।हरी मिर्च को भी काट लें ।
कडाई को गैस पर चढाएँ तेल डालें गरम हो जानें पर जीरा डालें ।हरी मिर्च डालें । भुन जानें पर कटी प्याज डाल दें ।हल्का ब्राउन हो जानें पर हल्दी ,धनिया, मिर्च ,नमक आदि डाल कर मिलाएँ ।फिर कटी हुई भिन्डी भी डाल कर मिलाएँ ।थोड़ी थोड़ी देर में चलाते रहें। गल जानें के बाद थोड़ी देर और भूनें ।
गरम मसाला डाल कर मिक्स करें हरे धनियें से गार्निशिंग करें ।अब ये भिन्डी की सब्जी बन कर तैयार है।इसे गरमागरम सर्व करें।बड़ी ही स्वादिष्ट लगती है यह सब्जी।

----------


## Sakshya2

*खम्मण ढोकला*

प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: गुजरात
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: ब्रेकफास्ट

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*खम्मण ढोकला की परिचय*



यह गुजराती व्यंजन है। इसे सुबह के नाश्ते में खाया जाता है। में कोर्स में भी सर्व कर सकते हैं।पाचन में काफ़ी हल्का होता है।बड़ा ही स्वादिष्ट होता है।


*खम्मण ढोकला बनाने की विधि*



बेसन को छान कर एक भगोने में डाल दें फिर इसमें सूजी ,नमक,चीनी, नींबू के फूल डाल  कर मिलालेंऔर पानी डाल कर अच्छा सा पेस्ट बना कर फूल फेटें।अब एक थाली में तेल लगा लें।जिस बर्तन में पकाना है उस पात्र को पानी डाल कर गैस पर चढ़ा दें।अब पिटे हुए बेसन में ईनों फ़्रूट साल्ट  डाल कर मिलाए।ये डालते ही बेसन फूलने लगेगा और हल्का सा हो जाएगा।इसे तेल लगी थाली में डाल कर बर्तन के अंदर रख दें और ढक कर क़रीब दस मिनट पकाएँ।
अब एक कड़ाई में तेल डाल कर गैस पर रखें।गरम हो जाने पर राई, कड़ी पत्ते , हरी मिर्च डालें ।जब राई भूनने  लगे तो एक कप पानी डाल दें तथा गैस बंद कर दें ।ये बघार खम्मन के ऊपर से डाल दें। इन्हें पीसिज में काट लें।
ऊपर से हरा धनिया भी डाल दें।अब सर्व करने के लिए यह तैयार है।बड़ा ही स्वादिष्ट खम्मण बन कर तैयार है।

----------


## Sakshya2

*मेंथी गाजर की सब्जी*

प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*मेंथी गाजर की सब्जी की परिचय*



Methi Gaajar Ki Sabji – यह बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट सब्जी होती है। मधुमेह के लोग यदि यह खाते हैं तो मेंथी बड़ी फ़ायदे की चीज़ है।मेंथी ज़्यादा तर सर्दियों में आती है इस लिए यह सब्जी सर्दियों में अधिक बनती है।रोटी पराँठा किसी के साथ खायी जा सकती है।


*मेंथी गाजर की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*



मेंथी को साफ़ करके भली भाँति चार पाँच बार पानी से धोयें। फिर बारीक बारीक काट लें।गाजर को छील कर छोटे छोटे टुकड़ों में काट लें।लहसुन को छील कर बारीक बारीक काट लें। मिर्च को तोड़ लें।
कडाई को गैस पर रख कर तेल डालें।तेल गरम हो जाने पर उसमें लहसुन, हींग डालें लहसुन लाल  भुन जाने पर लाल मिर्च तोड़ कर डालें फिर कटी गाजर डाल कर नमक डालें और ढक दें।थोड़ी देर बाद फिर इसमें कटी हुई मेंथी डाल कर मिक्स करें।थोड़ी देर में ये चला दें।गल जानें पर इसे थोड़ी देर और भूनें।बस अब ये सब्जी बन कर तैयार हो जाएगी।इसे गरमागरम परोंसें।बड़ी ही स्वादिष्ट लगती है।

----------


## Sakshya2

*सूजी और मेवे की गुजियां*


प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: डिसर्टस

तैयारी समय
15 Mins

पकाने का समय
10 Mins

हिस्से
30 servings


*सूजी और मेवे की गुजियां की परिचय*



गुजिया होली के त्योहार पर उत्तर भारत में बनाई जाती हैं। वैसे तो जब भी खानें की इच्छा हो तो इसे बनाकर खा सकतें है।बड़ी ही स्वादिष्ट मिठाई है।अधिक तर त्योहारों पर ही बनती है।


*सूजी और मेवे की गुजियां बनाने की विधि*



सर्वप्रथम मैदा को छान कर उसमें घी  का मोयन डाल कर हाथ से अच्छी तरह मिला कर  हलके गरम दूध से गूँजें।आटा पूरी जैसा कड़क होना चाहिये ।
कडाई में घी डाल कर गैस पर रखें । घी गरम हो जाने पर उसमें सूजी डाल दें और धीमी आँच पर भूनें ।गुलाबी हो जाए और ख़ुश्बू आनें लगे तो गैस बन्द कर दें।इसमें कटे हुए काजू , बादाम , अखरोट किशमिश , चिरोंजी , इलायची, पिसी चीनी डाल कर मिलाएँ।
एक चम्मच मैदा में थोडा सा दूध मिला कर पेस्ट जैसा बना लें।
गूंधी हुई मैदा की छोटी छोटी लोइयाँ बना कर रख लें।इन्हें बेल कर पूरी जैसा बनाएँ लेकिन इस पूरी को थोडा पतला बेलना होता है।इस पूरी को गुजिया के साँचे पर रखें और उसके किनारे पर मैदा वाला घोल लगा दें।बीच में सूजी वाला मसाला चम्मच की सहायता से भरें । क़रीब छोटी दो चम्मच के क़रीब मसाला भर कर बंद कर दें।इन्हें कपड़े से ढक कर रख दें।सूखनें ना दें।जब तक सब गुजियें बन जाएँ इन्हें कपड़े से ढक कर रखें।
एक कडाई में घी डाल कर गैस पर रखें गरम हो जानें पर इन गुजियों को तलें।हल्का गुलाबी होने पर निकाल लें।
गरमागरम खानें में बहुत अच्छी लगती हैं यह गुजियें ।इनकी विशेषता है ठंडी भी उतनी ही अच्छी लगती हैं।

----------


## Sakshya2

*शक्कर पारे*


प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: स्नेक्स

तैयारी समय
10 Mins

पकाने का समय
20 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*शक्कर पारे की परिचय*



अधिकांश तोर पर त्योहारों तथा शुभ प्रसंग में शक्कर पारे बनाए जाते हैं।यह बड़े ही स्वादिष्ट लगते हैं ।इन्हें बनाना बड़ा आसान होता है।


*शक्कर पारे बनाने की विधि*



सर्वप्रथम मैदा को छान लें।फिर उसमें घी का मोयन डाल कर भली भाँति हाथ की सहायता से मिला लें फिर हल्का गरम पानी से इसे कड़ा कड़ा गूँध लें ।दस मिनट के लिए गीले कपड़े से ढक कर रख दें ।फिर इसकी लोई बनाकर बेलें । ज़्यादा पतली नहीं बेलनीं है।फिर मन चाहे आकार में काट लें।
एक कडाई में घी डाल कर गैस पर चढाएँ  ।घी गरम हो जानें पर यह कटे हुए मैदा के पीस तल लें। सिक जानें पर निकाल लें । 
एक कडाई में चीनी डालेंऔर थोडा सा पानी डालें ।पानी इतना डालें कि चीनी डूब जाए। फिर कड़क चाशनी बनाए । इसमें  पिसी इलायची डाल कर मिला लें । जब चाशनी कडाई में किनारे पर सफ़ेद सफ़ेद चिपकने लगे तो समझें कि चाशनी बन गई है।गैस बंद कर दें और  तले हुए पीसिज को चाशनी में डाल कर चलाएँ ।लगातार चलाते रहें।वरना ये पीस आपस में चिपक जाते हैं।लगातार चलाते रहने से चिपकते नहीं हैं और सब पर चाशनी चिपक जाती है।
अब ये शक्कर पारे बन कर सर्व करनें के लिए तैयार हैं।

----------


## anita

आप अच्छा काम कर रही है 

मुँह में पानी आ गया 


आप कोशिश करके की धीरे धीरे हिंदी में लिख सके 

और जब

भी कुछ कॉपी करे तो उसमे बाहर की साईट का लिंक ना आये 

उसे पहले अपने पास लिख कर फिर यहाँ कॉपी करे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Sakshya2

*गेहूँ का दलिया*


प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: सेरिअल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*गेहूँ का दलिया की परिचय*



यह बड़ा ही पौष्टिक आहार है। यह पाचन में बहुत हल्का होता है। इसमें काफ़ी सब्ज़ियाँ डाली जाती हैं।जिस कारण ये काफ़ी पौष्टिक एवम् स्वादिष्ट बन जाता है।इसे बच्चे भी काफ़ी चाव से खाते हैं।इसे नाश्ते तथा मेन कोर्स दोनों में खा सकते हैं।


*गेहूँ का दलिया बनाने की विधि*



सर्वप्रथम दलिये को कुकर में डाल कर गैस पर चढाए ।अब इसे धीमी धीमी आचँ पर भूनें । जब इसमें से ख़ुश्बू आनें लगे तो समझें कि दलिया भुन गया है। अब इसमें नमक और पानी डाल कर उबालें ।एक सीटी आते ही गैस हल्की कर देंऔर क़रीब दस मिनट तक पकाएँ और फिर गैस बंद कर दें।
दूसरी तरफ़ कढ़ाई गैस पर चढ़ाएँगे कढ़ाई में घी डाल कर गर्म करें ।गर्म होते ही जीरा डालें जब जीरा फूटने लगे तो हींग डालें फिर कटी प्याज डाल कर भूनें हल्की गुलाबी होने पर इसमें  टमाटर डाल कर भूनें ।भुन जानें पर गोभी , मटर ,गाजर और अदरक डाल कर हल्का भूनें।साथ ही थोडा सा नमक डालें।हल्का भुन जानें पर उबला दलिया इसमें मिला दें।ऊपर से कटा हरा धनियाडाल कर सजाएँतथा सर्व करें।

----------


## Sakshya2

*दही वडा*


प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
10 Mins

पकाने का समय
20 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*दही वडा की परिचय*



यह बड़ा ही स्वादिष्ट व्यंजन है। यह मेन कोर्स के साथ सर्व किया जाता है।इसे सभी लोग खाना पसंद करते हैं। इन्हें खाने के साथ तो सर्व करते ही हैं इसके अलावा चाट के रूप में भी खाते हैं।


*दही वडा बनाने की विधि*



सर्वप्रथम धूलि उड़द डाल को दोतीन बार साफ़ पानी में धोकर सात और आठ घंटे पानी में भिगो दे| फिर पानी निथार कर मिक्सी में बारीक़ बारीक़ पिस ले| पिसते वक्त इस बात का विशेष ध्यान रखें कि  पानी ज्यादा नहीं हो वरना वडे बनाने में मुश्किल होगी |अब इसे मिक्सी से निकाल कर इसमें नमक और हींग डाले बाद में  हाथ से अच्छी तरह से फेंटे ताकि वडे सॉफ्ट बने |
इसका पश्चात एक टेबल स्पून फेंटी हुई डाल को पानी में डालें अगर यह पानी में ऊपर तैरती है तो समझें दाल वडे बनानें के लिए  तैयार है।

अब एक कड़ाई को गैस पर रखे और तेल को गरम करें ।अब एक तरफ पतीले में पानी रखे और चम्मच को पानी में भिगो कर पीसी हुई  डाल से भर कर गरम तेल में डालें और सुनहरे रंग तक इसे तलें । इस तरह से सारे वडे एक के बाद एक करके तलें। जब सारे वडे तल कर तैयार हो जाये तो इन्हें एक गरम पानी भरे हुए पतीले में डालें और पानी जब ठंडा हो जाये तब इन वडों को हाथ से दबा दबा कर पानी को निचोड़ कर एक साफ़ प्लेट में रखे | 
अब इन बड़ो को दही से मेरिनेट करें और ऊपर से काला नमक,भुना हुआ जीरा,लाल मिर्च पाउडर  और इमली की चटनी से गार्निश करे और बड़े ही प्यार से अपने प्रियजनों मित्रों को सर्व करें।

----------


## Sakshya2

*अप्पम*

प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: केराला
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: ब्रेकफास्ट

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
10 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*अप्पम की परिचय*



अप्पम दक्षिण भारत का विशेष व्यंजन है।यह सूजी से बनता है इस लिए पाचन में बहुत हल्के होते हैं।बड़े ही स्वादिष्ट होते हैं। इसे बनाने में तेल बहुत कम लगता है।इसलिए यदि किसी मरीज़ को भी दिया जाता है तो नुक़सान नहीं देते हैं जल्दी पच जाते हैं।इसमें काफ़ी सब्ज़ियाँ भी डाली जाती है।


*अप्पम बनाने की विधि*




सूजी को दही में डाल कर फेंट लें।इसमें बारीक कटी सब्ज़ियाँ भी डाल दें।नमक डाल कर आधा धंटे के लिए रख दें।अच्छी तरह मिला कर इसमें बेकिंग सोडा डाल कर मिलाए।अप्पम बनाने का विशेष साँचा आता है उसमें ज़रा ज़रा सा तेल लगा कर एक चम्मच मेटीरियल हर खण्ड में डालें तथा ढक कर पाँच मिनट के लिए पकाए फिर ढकना खोल कर सभी को पलट दें तथा फिर थोड़ी देर और पकाएँ ।अब यह अप्पम खानें के लिए तैयार हैं।हन्हें हरे धनिये की चटनी या टमाटर सॉस के साथ के सर्व करें।

----------


## Sakshya2

*अमरूद की सब्जी*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*अमरूद की सब्जी की परिचय*

यह बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट सब्जी होती है।रोटी, पराँठा तथा पूरी सभी के साथ खानें में बहुत अच्छी लगती है।यह स्वाद में खट्टी मीठी होती है।


*अमरूद की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*
*सर्वप्रथम अमरुद को साफ़ पानी में धो कर  छोटे छोटे काट ले| अब उसमे बीज वाले भाग को निकाल दें।**अब कड़ाई को गैस पर रख के तेल गरम करे| तेल गरम होने पर हींग और जीरा डाले|जीरा जब फूटने लगे तो एक कटोरी पानी ले कर धनिया पाउडर,हल्दी पाउडर, नमक और लाल मिर्च का पाउडर को मिला कर इस घोल को कड़ाई में डालें| मसाले को भून कर इसमें कटे हुए अमरुद डाल कर मिला दें | कड़ाई को ढँक दें और अमरुद को पकने दें ।**जब अमरुद पक जाये तो उसमे निम्बू का रस और चीनी मिला दें  और कुछ देर तक पकाए |**अब अमरुद की सब्जी बन कर तैयार हो गयी है | यह गरम  गरम  और ठंडी दोनों तरहा से खाने में स्वादिस्ट लगती है|

Credits: FoodiBase.com*

----------


## Sakshya2

*हांडवो*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: गुजरात
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
15 Mins

पकाने का समय
50 Mins

हिस्से
10 servings


*हांडवो की परिचय*

यह एक गुजराती व्यंजन है।यह एक नमकीन केक होता है।यह मेन कोर्स में खाया जाता है। यह विटामिन और प्रोटीन से भरपूर होता है।


*हांडवो बनाने की विधि*चावल और सभी दालों को भली भाँति से पानी में 5-6घण्टे के लिएभीगो दें। फिर पानी को निकाल कर मिक्सीं में पीसना है।अब इसमें नींबू का रस ,दही,हल्दी,मिर्च,कद  दूकस करी हुई लौकी,गाजर,हरी मिर्च,धनिया बारीक कटा हुआ,अदरक बारीक कटी हुई को डाल कर अच्छी तरह से मिक्स कर ले।चीनी और नमकस्वादानुसार डाल कर दुबारामिक्स करें।
अब कड़ाई को गैस पर रख कर तेल डालें।तेल गरम होने पर राई,तिल,हींग,ज़ीरा कडीपत्ता डाल  कर भून ले।
आधे तड़के को दाल  चावल के मिक्स में डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिलायें।
अब इस मिश्रण को त्यार होने  के बाद सोडा मिलाए।
एक बेकिंग ट्रे लेकर उस में तेल अन्दर की दीवार में लगा कर मिश्रण को उसमें डाल दे। ऊपर तिल छिड़क दें और बचा हुआ तड़का ऊपर से डालें।
अब ओवन को पहलें से 200.C पर गरम करके तैयार रखें।अब इसमें ये ट्रे 30 मिनट के लिए रखें। 20 मिनट के बाद चाक़ू या नुकीली चीज़डाल कर देखें की साफ़ बहार आ रही है तब समझ लें कि हांडवा तैयार  है।
अब इसे हरे धनिये की चटनी के साथ सर्व करें।

Credits: FoodiBase.com

----------


## Sakshya2

*मेंथी आलू की सब्जी*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
10 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
2 servings


*मेंथी आलू की सब्जी की परिचय*

यह सब्जी बड़ी स्वादिष्ट होती है।डायबिटीज़ वाले लोगों के लिये बहुत अच्छी सब्जी है।बनाना भी बड़ा आसान है।

*मेंथी आलू की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*सर्व प्रथम मेंथी और आलू को धोकर बारीक बारीक काट लें।
अब कड़ाई गैस पर चढ़ा कर तेल डालें तेल गरम हे जाने पर ज़ीरा डालें।बारीक कटी लहसुन डाल कर सुनहरा होने तक भुनेंगे ।अब लाल मिर्च तोड़ कर और हींग डाल दें ।अब आलू डाल दें तथा ढक दें ।थोड़ा गल जाने पर कटी मेंथी भी डाल दें।और नमक डाल कर पकाएँ । गल जानें पर थोड़ी देर भूनें।
अब यह सब्जी बन कर तैयार है।इसे गरमागरम रोटी ,पराँठा और पूरी के साथ परोसे ।

Credits: FoodiBase.com

----------


## Sakshya2

*अमरूद की सब्जी*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*अमरूद की सब्जी की परिचय*

यह बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट सब्जी होती है।रोटी, पराँठा तथा पूरी सभी के साथ खानें में बहुत अच्छी लगती है।यह स्वाद में खट्टी मीठी होती है।


*अमरूद की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*
*सर्वप्रथम अमरुद को साफ़ पानी में धो कर  छोटे छोटे काट ले| अब उसमे बीज वाले भाग को निकाल दें।**अब कड़ाई को गैस पर रख के तेल गरम करे| तेल गरम होने पर हींग और जीरा डाले|जीरा जब फूटने लगे तो एक कटोरी पानी ले कर धनिया पाउडर,हल्दी पाउडर, नमक और लाल मिर्च का पाउडर को मिला कर इस घोल को कड़ाई में डालें| मसाले को भून कर इसमें कटे हुए अमरुद डाल कर मिला दें | कड़ाई को ढँक दें और अमरुद को पकने दें ।**जब अमरुद पक जाये तो उसमे निम्बू का रस और चीनी मिला दें  और कुछ देर तक पकाए |**अब अमरुद की सब्जी बन कर तैयार हो गयी है | यह गरम  गरम  और ठंडी दोनों तरहा से खाने में स्वादिस्ट लगती है|*

----------


## Sakshya2

*लौकी का हलुआ*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: डिसर्टस

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
50 Mins

हिस्से
6 servings


*लौकी का हलुआ की परिचय*

यह हलुआ बड़ा ही स्वादिष्ट होता है।इसे व्रत आदि में खा सकते हैं।बच्चों को यह बड़ा अच्छा लगता है।जबकि ज़्यादातर बच्चों को लौकी की सब्जी खाना पसन्द नहीं होता है।हलुए के रुप में बच्चों को लौकी खिला सकते हैं।


*लौकी का हलुआ बनाने की विधि*सर्वप्रथम लौकी को धो कर कद्दूकस कर लें ।अब एक कड़ाई को गैस पर चढ़ाए उसमें दूध डाल कर उबलने रख दें।साथ ही  कद्दूकस करी हुई लौकी भी डाल दें।धीरे धीरे दूध गाढ़ा हो जाएगा?जब यह दूध सूख जाए तो इसमें चीनीं डाल दें अब फिर से यह पतला हो जाएगा चीनी पिघलने के कारण ।अब फिर से जब ये गाढ़ा हो जाए तो इसमें घी डाल कर भूनें।थोडा भुन जाने पर मावा डाल दें और लगातार चलाते रहें ।
अब यह हलुआ बन कर तैयार है।इसमें पिसी इलायची पाउडर भी डाल दें।ऊपर से कटे हुए काजू, बादाम , पिस्ते डाल कर सर्व कर सकते हैं।यह बड़ा ही स्वादिष्ट लगता है।

----------


## Sakshya2

*सूजी का उपमा*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: आंध्रा
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: ब्रेकफास्ट

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*सूजी का उपमा की परिचय*

सूजी का उपमा सम्पूर्ण भारतवर्ष में नाश्ते के लिए प्रसिद है। विशेषकर दक्षिण भारत में बड़े ही चाव से खाया जाता है। इसका प्रयोग नाश्ते के अलावा बीमार व्यक्ति को भी दिया जाता है ।यह पचने में ज़्यादा समय नहीं लेता है इसलिए डॉक्टर भी इसे बीमारी हालत में खाने का लिए सुझाव देते हैं।


*सूजी का उपमा बनाने की विधि*कडाई को गैस पर चढ़ा कर तेल डाले | गरम हो जाने पर राईऔर उड़द की दाल डालें ।फिर काजू डालें |भुन जाने पर कटी प्याज डालें |थोडा भुन जाने पर बाद में गाजर,अमेरिकन कॉर्न ,टमाटर  और मटर डालें ।थोड़ी देर में सूजी भी डाल दें तथा लगातार चलाते रहें| सूजी के भुन जाने के बाद उसमें  पानी और नमक डालें साथ साथ दही को भलीभांति फेंट कर डाल दें | लगातार  इसको चलाते रहें|करीब दस मिनट चलातेरहने पर उपमा तैयार हो जाएगा| बारीक़ कटी हुई ताजे धनिये की पत्ती से इसे गार्निश करके परोसें ।
इसे भारत में सभी लोग विशेष कर दक्षिण  भारत में बड़े ही चाव से खाते हैं|

----------


## Sakshya2

*पंचामृत*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: डिसर्टस

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
10 Mins

हिस्से
10 servings


*पंचामृत की परिचय*

पंचामृत पूजा में बनाया जाता है। भगवान को पंचामृत से स्नान कराया जाता है।सत्य नारायण की कथा में यह बनता है।विभिन्न शुभ अवसरों पर भी यह बनाया जाता है।


*पंचामृत बनाने की विधि*एक साफ़ बर्तन में दूध ,दही ,शहद , तुलसी के पत्ते ,गंगा जल, घी , चीनी डाल कर भली भाँति मिलाए।पंच मेवा बादाम, काजू , किशमिश, गोला, मखाने धो कर काटें तथा उसमें डाल कर भली भाँति मिलाए।
 इस प्रकार ये पंचामृत बनकर तैयार हो जाता है।
यह स्वाद में भी बड़ा स्वादिष्ट लगता है।

----------


## Sakshya2

*रतालू की सब्जी*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: राजस्थान
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
10 Mins

पकाने का समय
40 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*रतालू की सब्जी की परिचय*

यह सब्जी बड़ी ही स्वादिष्ट लगती है।इसे रोटी, पराँठा और पूरी किसी के साथ भी खाया जा सकता है।


*रतालू की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*सर्व प्रथम रतालू को धो कर छील कर काट लें। कड़ाई को गैस पर चढ़ा कर तेल डालें। तेल गरम हो जाने पर कटा हुआ रतालू डाल कर भूनें।हल्का सुनहरा होने तक भून कर निकाल लें।
प्याज लहसुन और अदरक को मिक्सी में डाल कर पीस लें। जिस कड़ाई में रतालू तला था उसी में ये पिसा हुआ पेस्ट डाल कर भूनें ।एक कटोरी में थोड़ा सा पानी ले कर उसमें हल्दी धनिया  लाल मिर्च तथा नमक डाल कर घोलें और कड़ाई में डाल दें।लगातार चलाते रहें।क़रीब  दस मिनट तक भूननें पर मसाला भुन कर तैयार हो जाएगा।फिर इसमें पानी डाल कर थोड़ी देर पकाएँ । फिर भुना हुआ रतालू डाल दें।क़रीब  पाँच मिनट पका कर गैस बंद कर दें।अब यह सब्जी बन कर तैयार है।ऊपर से थोड़ा सा गरम मसाला और हरा धनिया डाल दें।
गरमागरम परोसें। रतालू बहुत जल्दी गल जाता है इसलिए  इसको ज़्यादा नहीं पकाना चाहिए वरना शोरबे में घुल जाता है।आप भी एक बार अवश्य बनाए।बड़ी स्वादिष्ट सब्जी बनती है।

----------


## Sakshya2

*लौकी के कोफ्ते*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
45 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*लौकी के कोफ्ते की परिचय*

यह मेन कोर्स में खाये जाने वाली सब्जी है।यह कोफ्ते बड़े स्वादिष्ट लगते हैं ।यह कोफ्ते रोटी, पराँठा ,पूरी और चावल के साथ खाए जाते हैं।


*लौकी के कोफ्ते बनाने की विधि*सर्वप्रथम लौकी को धोकर कद्दूकस कर लें।इसमें आधी चम्मच नमक डाल कर मिक्स कर दें तथा दस मिनट के लिए रख दें।थोड़ी देर बाद इस कद्दूकस  की हुई लौकी को दोनों हाथों की मदद से निचोड़ लें। इसमें से काफ़ी पानी निकलेगा।अदरक, लहसुन , हरी मिर्च को पीस कर पेस्ट बना  लें ।ये आधा पेस्ट , बेसन, हरा धनिया ,गरम मसाला तथा निचोड़ी हुई लौकी डाल कर हाथ की सहायता से मिक्स करें।भली भाँति मिक्स हो जाने पर इसके गोले बना लें।
कडाई को गैस पर चढ़ा कर उसमें तेल डालें ।तेल गरम हो जाने पर ये गोले तेल में तल लें।सुनहरा होने तक धीमी आँच पर तलें।फिर इन्हें निकाल लें।
प्याज को मिक्सी में पीस लें।जिस कड़ाई में कोफ्ते तले थे उसी कड़ाई में तेल कम करके उसमें पिसी प्याज डाल कर भूनें ।अब इसमें अदरक लहसुन हरी मिर्च का बचा हुआ पेस्ट डाल कर भूनें।एक कटोरी में हल्दी , लाल मिर्च , पिसा धनिया पाउडर और नमक डाल कर थोड़े से पानी के साथ घोल कर कड़ाई में डाल दें।लगातार मसाले को चलाते रहें।जब मसाला तेल छोड़ने लगे कड़ाई के किनारे से तो समझ लें कि मसाला भुन चुका है।अब इसमें पानी डाल दें ।जब पानी उबलने लगे तो गैस धीमी कर दें तथा कुछ देर और उबलने दें।इस प्रकार मसाला पानी के साथ भली भाँति मिक्स हो जायेगाऔर गाढ़ा भी हो जाएगा अब इसमें तले हुए कोफ्ते डाल दें। कोफ्ते पानी ज़्यादा पीते हैं इस लिए पानी थोड़ा ज़्यादा रखें।कोफ्ते डालने के बाद ज़्यादा न उबालें। वरना फट जाते हैं।अब ये कोफ्ते तैयार हैं ।इसमें थोड़ा सा हरा धनिया काट कर ऊपर से डाल दें।
ये कोफ्ते बड़े ही स्वादिष्ट लगते हैं।आप भी बना कर ज़रूर खायें।

----------


## Sakshya2

*हरी मिर्च का अचार*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
20 units


*हरी मिर्च का अचार की परिचय*

यह स्वाद में बहुत ही अच्छा लगता है। खाने में यह अचार चार चाँद लगा देता है ।


*हरी मिर्च का अचार बनाने की विधि*सर्वप्रथम हरी मिर्चों को धो कर सूखा ले ।अब कड़ाई मेसरसों ,मेथी दाना ,राई, ज़ीरा डाल कर धीमी आँच पर भून लें थोड़ी देर के लिए।बस इसकी नमी निकल जाए।फिर इसे मिक्सी में दरदरा पीस लें।इसी में हल्दी ,नमक और हींग भी डाल कर मिला लें।
हरी मिर्च के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े कर लें।इसमें यह पिसे मसाले का मिश्रण डाल दें ऊपर से सरसों का तेल और लिरका भी डाल दें भली भाँति मिला लें। दो दिन बाद यह अचार खाने के लिए तैयार हो जाएगा।
यह रोटी पराँठे और पूरी के साथ खाया जाता है।

----------


## Sakshya2

*तिलकुटा*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: अन्य
कोर्स: ब्रेकफास्ट

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*तिलकुटा की परिचय*

यह मकरसंकरांति पर अधिक बनाया जाता है। वैसे तो पूरी सर्दियों में इसे खाया जाता है।सर्दियों में तिल बहुत फ़ायदा करता है।गुड भी फ़ायदा की चीज़ है।


*तिलकुटा बनाने की विधि*सर्व प्रथम तिल को साफ़ कर लें। अब कढ़ाई को गैस पर चढ़ा कर उसमें तिल डालें और धीमी धीमी आँच पर इसे भूनें। तिल भुन गया इसकी पहचान करने के लिए हाथ पर दो चार दानें तिल के रगड़ कर सूँघें इसमें से बड़ी अच्छी सुगंध आने लगेगी।तब समझे तिल भुन गया है।मुँह में डाल कर चबानें पर कुरकुरा लगने लेगा।यह भी भुन जानें की पहचान है।
अब इन तिलों को मिक्सी में दरदरा पीस लें।इन्हें एक बर्तन में निकाल कर बारीक चूरा किया हुआ गुड हाथ की सहायतासे मिला लें।इसे तब तक हाथ से मिलाते रहें जब तक तिल और गुड अच्छी तरहा ना मिल जाएें।अब इसमें घी डाल कर मिला लें ।ऊपर से कटे हुए बादाम डाल दें।
यह तिलकुटा तैयार है।चाहें तो इसके लड्डू भी बना सकते हैं या इसे ऐसे ही चूरे की तरहा भी रख सकते हैं।यह स्वादिष्ट होने के साथ साथ स्वास्थ के लिए बड़ा ही लाभ दायक होता है।इसे सर्दियों में ज़रूर खाना चाहिए।

----------

